# Forest Junkyard for Old Classic Cars in Georgia, USA



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2017)

Lots of old classic cars on this piece of property, wouldn't mind walking through and taking a look.  More here.



> Fifty miles north of Atlanta, a 34-acre compound houses one of the  largest car collections in the world. But this collection doesn’t have  polished Ferraris or Porsches under shining lights. There are no  immaculate Mercedes or Bentleys proudly displayed behind velvet ropes. A  rusty sign out front of the site reads “_The world’s oldest junkyard jungle, here 80 years_.”
> 
> Most of this collection is unsalvageable midcentury American steel,  and it lays strewn about a forested property in rural Georgia. Over  4,500 cars – most of which are model year 1972 or older – belong to a  man who spent his life saving some of America’s classic cars from the  crusher. _Sometimes-Interesting_ teams up with a fellow blogger to explore the what and why behind _Old Car City U.S.A.
> _
> ...


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2017)

....follow the signs..."Park Your Carcass:!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2017)

Reminds me of the back lot on my grandmothers farm, when we were little we pretended to drive in junk cars just like those, LOL!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2017)

The Stagnant Motor Pool


----------



## Pappy (Oct 1, 2017)

Many a great looking car started this way.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 1, 2017)

I like to watch these "car restoration" shows on TV.  It really takes some skill to turn a junker into a "like new" Classic....and 10's of thousands of dollars....but there is a huge market for those old cars that had some Personality.  40+ years ago, a person could identify a car at a glance....today, one has to look at the nameplate to tell if its a Chevy or a Cadillac. 

A fully loaded 1955 Chevy Bel Air sold for about $2500 new....one of those fully restored, today, can bring well over $100,000 at a classic car auction.


----------



## IKE (Oct 1, 2017)

I agree Don, the 55' Bel Air is a real classic.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 1, 2017)

If I were filthy rich, I would look for a 1957 Ford Thunderbird 3 window coupe, and have a frame off restoration done.  Of all the beautiful cars made in that era, the '57 Bird is probably my favorite.  

https://classiccars.com/listings/vi...d-for-sale-in-westfield-new-jersey-07090-1942


----------

